# Salt Dogg 1500



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Selling off our last salt dogg spreader.

1.5 yard - 1500 model
Karrier Control
All Wiring Harnesses Included.

New Vibrator, Auger Motor and Bearing.

Asking $1750.00 Cash

Located in Villa Park, IL


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Unit Sold.


----------

